# Sections



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I'm going to build an addition to use for breeders and flying OB's. I can make it 6x16 with 4' aviary so basically 10x16. I was thinking I'd have 4 sections but they won't be very big. Could 3 sections work?


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

my racing loft is 8x16 with 3 sections and it works great 
by the time you add the walls for the sections it comes out to right at 5 feet wide so if you go with 4 sections it would be very narrow


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a suggestion, you could build your 4 sections with sliding doors. Leave it as 2 sections until you didnt want breeding going on and then seperate cocks and hens from the racing side and the breeding side. I would even devide the aviary with doors, like a tunnel, trap on racing side and never let the breeders in that section. Im bad with words but this would be ideal to me. And its what I hope to do by the time I have an old bird team.


----------

